# Packs



## STIHLMAN83 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am looking for a good pack to pack in saw, gas, oil, etc. I have always used just a regular pack for gas and oil but I am looking for something that can hold at least a gallon or two of gas gallon of bar oil and saw. Along with files etc. I have found some online but looking for people who have actually used them and can say how they liked them.
Stay safe.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Dec 10, 2010)

I coulda swore there was a thread on this some time ago. Anywho. Go to an army surplus store and get a framed ruck sack. realitively cheap and will last a long time.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 11, 2010)

get a couple gyppo(don't get caught with them by the man) jugs, we use the yellow minute maid OJ jugs, for the gas and the gallon jug bar oil comes with a handle. Rope them up and through them on your shoulder and start walkin. Files and other small stuff in with your wedges and your off to workin.
Start off with 6 and 2 and you should be covered for a good solid hard day.




Owl


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 11, 2010)

Although I usually carried my gas jugs the way Owl described, I never carried them in my packsack, however these are the best packsacks I have ever found:

http://compare.ebay.com/like/270670043031?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=183090430818&crlp=1_263602_304662&UA=%3F*S%3F&GUID=63ca696612b0a0aad4a70017ff8666f1&itemid=270670043031&ff4=263602_304662

I found them at Cabelas for $15 a piece and bought a bunch of them. They are tough, water resistant (My stuff never got wet when I worked in Southeast Alaska...13 feet of rain per year). I packed out four quarters, backstrap, rib and neck meat from sitka blacktail deer in them along with some other hunting gear.


----------



## Erock (Dec 11, 2010)

Try looking at duluth packs. They're a little spendy but they're tough as nails and should last you darn near forever. Ebay might have some on there for cheap

http://duluthpack.com/outdoor-gear/camping-hiking-gear/packs


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 11, 2010)

Saw in one hand, gas & oil strung together in the other. Files and such in the pockets. . .


----------



## joesawer (Dec 11, 2010)

Erock said:


> Try looking at duluth packs. They're a little spendy but they're tough as nails and should last you darn near forever. Ebay might have some on there for cheap
> 
> http://duluthpack.com/outdoor-gear/camping-hiking-gear/packs





Those are very pricey! I would like to see them in person before I dropped that kinda money on one.
I read the warranty and I am pretty sure it would not cover what I would do to it.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 11, 2010)

Erock said:


> Try looking at duluth packs. They're a little spendy but they're tough as nails and should last you darn near forever. Ebay might have some on there for cheap
> 
> http://duluthpack.com/outdoor-gear/camping-hiking-gear/packs



That stuff looks like it is for the rich people. . . .


----------



## kkottemann (Dec 11, 2010)

forestry suppliers has a saw pack in the wildland fire section. Looks pretty stout.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2010)

Spotted Owl said:


> get a couple gyppo(don't get caught with them by the man) jugs, we use the yellow minute maid OJ jugs, for the gas and the gallon jug bar oil comes with a handle. Rope them up and through them on your shoulder and start walkin. Files and other small stuff in with your wedges and your off to workin.
> Start off with 6 and 2 and you should be covered for a good solid hard day.
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. And don't forget your lunch. Saw on your shoulder, axe in your belt, gypo jugs roped together. Some fallers I know might carry a small pack with a few spare chains, first aid kit and filters but it gets stashed early and picked up as needed or on the way out. No point in carrying more crap than you have to. Simple is better.


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have a little backpack on, the saw head will rest on it when being packed on the shoulder. That helps some. I made a pack for the Barbie Saw but have not had to use it.


----------



## Erock (Dec 11, 2010)

056 kid said:


> That stuff looks like it is for the rich people. . . .



holy buckets, cut me a break haha. I by no means hardly have a dime in my bank account. Just when I look into buying stuff, like packs, I want something that is built to last. 

We use them at work to haul chainsaw parts, fuel, wedges ect and we also use them to haul the parts and fittings for our pumps and these packs stand up to a beating. They're a little discolored but the seams and straps and buckles are all still intact.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 11, 2010)

Im being general in that text. . not directed towards you. .

If they are durable & worth the money, then it is a different ballgame. There is stuff out there that you pay mostly for name and barely for quality. . .

Then again, a burlap sack is sturdy, excels in its job, and they run pretty cheap haha.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have to have a pack go to the nearest surplus store and get one there. Most of the time they are tough enough for a while and cheap if you are going to carry gas and oil in it. Just remember this though, that stuff will leak and if it's in a pack it will leak on you and you won't notice until it's to late. No going home to change when you leak on the way in in the morning.
Everyone has had that stuff on them, I just don't want it on my back from neck to crack and lower. 


Owl


----------



## farmboy53 (Mar 9, 2011)

Look up thread "Let alice carry it" http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/87994.htm


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 9, 2011)

Erock said:


> Try looking at duluth packs. They're a little spendy but they're tough as nails and should last you darn near forever. Ebay might have some on there for cheap
> 
> Packs - Camp & Hike - Outdoor Gear :: Duluth Pack :: Made in the USA :: Quality leather and canvas luggage, backpacks, camping, and outdoor gear,


 
I bought my son one of their pack baskets for canoe trips and was thinking that one of these with a plastic garbage bag as a liner (to keep spills from soaking your back) might work to pack in gear . Like the packs, they are not cheap but can be useful for other stuff . Room for gas, oil, and extra water, ax, spare chains etc .


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 9, 2011)

*True North*

Here is a pack designed for carrying a chain saw and fire fighter gear.

True North Gear | Fire Fighting Equipment - Packs - Chainsaw Pack

If $205 before shipping scares you turn and run.

Wait, there's more:

For an additional $67 you can get a sack/pack segment that fits over the saw:

True North Gear | Fire Fighting Equipment - Wildland Fire - Packs - Go! Pack

There is a lot of flexibility to this gear set up and you can move things around. 
It will allow you to remove the saw head holder and just use it as a regular fire fighter.
You should not even remotely consider using this for recreational hiking.

Some pockets are quick to move as they use the 'Alice Clips' (military) on the belt.

I worked for years as a Master Rigger.
I judge this pack to be well made and fairly priced.
Sorry, that's the kind of money it takes.

==============

Here is the deal.
It costs to design/develop/make these things.

I bought just the basic unit on eBay for 180 including shipping last year.
It was new. I think the seller was another company that had studied the product. Good deal for me as the base price was $195 last year.
I've made my own pack and I protect my bar/chain/muffler/dogs with my own sewn 3" fire hose outer.
(I've sewn a flared 'skirt' on the saw end that covers the dogs and muffler some)
If you're a pro cutter I would suggest some sort of bar/chain cover - I think the old fire hose is best, again the kind with two layers and you just use the outer sheath - as your sharp saw will cut their kevlar webbing holder eventually. Plus the bar heat etc.
Don't go for the newer 2 1/2" fire hose or the inner part of the 3". They are just too tight.
You'll have to go to your local fire department after they have tested their hose and are in the process of tossing the bad stuff.

If you have to pack a saw a long way or through terrain this pack is the cats meow.

Note. I also set up a slot on the pack so that I could take off the bar and it doesn't stick up so high for catching on brush/limbs.

A faller could take the Fire Shelter holder - for the new larger shelter BTW - and use that as a spot for lunch. Think jammed sandwich.
(The shelters are protected by a stiff plastic holder that would do OK for your lunch. However, you have worked with someone that would defeat that protection. Hopefully its not you.)

This pack doesn't include the shelter - they run around $300 - I got mine off eBay for just over $200 new.
(If you're a fire fighter I believe these are going to be required on federal fires this year: http://cgi.ebay.com/Fire-Shelter-wi...Protection&hash=item43a58f9f49#ht_1078wt_1141 )

It does have an OK spot for a falling axe.
But like the metal axe holders if you fall you could have a good bruise from the axe or tin holder - either way everybody falls sometime in the woods.

One thing some fire fighters do is transport their fuel in metal 'SIGG' bottles in basically canteen pockets. Generally fallers should ignore that. Fallers go through way too much fuel - they're messy people and fuel isn't becoming plus the jugs are a good way to do that business.

If you did want to buy the SIGG bottles they are expensive.
Try Brunton from SierraTradingPost
Brunton Fuel Bottle - 1 Liter, Aluminum - Save 71%
Goto the second item.
Be aware that you'll have to figure out your particular saws gas/oil ratio and .........

If you wait a few days you can get those for a buck cheaper as they are constantly moving their prices with online coupons and no-shipping deals.

BTW:
Go to MSR Fuel Bottle with CRP Cap - 20 fl. oz. at REI.com for a wake up.
SIGG MSR Brunton are all decent products with the first two being the best.

Hope this helps with sources and your daydreams


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 9, 2011)

I beleive that Nargear has a pack much similiar to the True north pack


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Smoke great post. I'm suprised you don't use your chaps to pad the bar. I have several Pack Shack bar covers but yeah the outer jacket of 3" double jacket works well if you can still find a FD that use 3" DJ. It is heavy stuff! 

Do you wear your chaps round backwards unclipped when you hike in or do you carry them? 

Thanks for the link on the Brunton bottles!!! I scoop up MSR bottles whenever I find one. I do contract burning so I carry at least 6 for the hotshot drip torch. I still use old FSS web gear because I can use a fallers pouch and an aluminum axe scabbard on the belt. (I used to have Pack Shack but it only fit the old shelter, Cal Fire requires us falling contractors to carry the new shelter.) Of course for fire work I only carry MSR, and soon Brunton, bottles. I tried to find the pressure testing results for MSR/Sigg bottles but no luck. I think it was an NWCG document, maybe not.


----------



## slowp (Mar 10, 2011)

If you are creative, look in the thrift stores for the Gerry baby packers. The frame looks similar to that spendy one. I got one, but messed it up in my first attempt. 
Maybe I shall try again. Use canvas drop cloths for experimental models, then buy good fabric after you figure it out. 

Backpacks for hauling babies/toddlers around are also common items in yard sales. 

For a bar cover? Cut a foam sleeping pad (Walmarche has them) fold it, and duck tape it together. Works great and you have a padded bar also. Good to perch on when taking a break or filing the chain.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 10, 2011)

Leave to a girl to really think outside the box. Great idea Patty. I'm not so sure one of those front sling/pouch things would work so no need to go there.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 10, 2011)

smokechase II said:


> Here is a pack designed for carrying a chain saw and fire fighter gear.
> ...
> 
> Go to MSR Fuel Bottle with CRP Cap - 20 fl. oz. at REI.com for a wake up.



I have that pack, and those bottles. I use the bottles more than the pack. It's good for carrying, but it's lousy for putting the saw on or taking it off. What I do with the bottles usually is carry them in a paint belt like this:

Forestry Suppliers Paint Carrier

I carry 2 of the bottles with saw mix and one with bar oil. It gets me through a couple refills without going back for more. It's more convenient sometimes, less convenient other times. 

Often as not I just go back to the old Gypo Jugs like everybody else. I have a saw pad on the shoulder strap of my CamelBak pack as well as earplugs in a box, so I'm pretty self-contained.



2dogs said:


> the outer jacket of 3" double jacket works well if you can still find a FD that use 3" DJ. It is heavy stuff!



I use the 2" double-jacket split up one side with a flare to cover dawgs and muffler. It works well enough as long as I remember to point the open sude away from my neck.


----------



## slowp (Mar 10, 2011)

OK, you guys got me going again. Except I don't have much time for it yet.
Here is a prototype. I bought a Gerry Baby Packer for a couple of bucks and a regular frame backpack for a couple of bucks at a thrift store. I have taken the parts of both and sewn and strapped things together. I need to shorten the doodad that is holding it up and put some braces on to hold it up and some ripping out of the Gerry fabric and some more straps...then patch together a pack to hang to it...

Here is what I got together before being interrupted by the money pit construction project. Now, where did I put the other parts? 











View attachment 175688
View attachment 175689


----------



## madhatte (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, snap. I like the swing-down support. That would make the thing a lot less unwieldy to get into and out of.


----------



## slowp (Mar 10, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Oh, snap. I like the swing-down support. That would make the thing a lot less unwieldy to get into and out of.


 
Except it isn't planned to be that. That is what it was on the Gerry Pack but I plan to hang the saw holder part on it. That particular part needs to be cut shorter and then braced to the pack frame. Wish I had real haywire so I could wire it together -- like basting fabric before final sewing. I'll have to look for pseudo haywire in town this weekend. 

However, you could add such a thing on a pack. It would be handy but would also add more weight and parts to go whacko.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 10, 2011)

That makes me think since my kids are to big for ours it might get moded, until the oldest is big enough to pack it all. until then i like the gypo jugs.


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 11, 2011)

*The bottles are on sale today*

Camping Hiking (Sale) at Sierra Trading Post - Save 35-70% on Famous Name Brands

click the 
view price with coupon
and they are $4.40 apiece
That is just today - Friday - they keep customers interested this way.
................(Checking back today Saturday - the price is back up to $7.45) ..................

That is cheap.
I also got some paint ball soft carriers at a yard sale for I think it was 50 cents for 3 and they work well as carriers for the fuel bottles or fire extinguishers if you're on a gov contract.

============

It does take a couple minutes to put the saw on the pack and one to take it off. However, if you're covering ground or in brush or terrain it can really save you a lot of effort and make up for those three minutes.

=============

Normally, if I'm not 'scheduled' to do a long hike I will wrap the chaps around the bar. But they don't work well near a hot muffler as the outer of almost all chaps are nylon cordura. Nylon melts.
This is important when putting a hot saw ON any pack. Note; I have made a leather cover for the 1" webbing that I will try out someday this year.


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 11, 2011)

Regarding the bottle.

The shot crews need to stay fluid mobile.

Having someone pack fuel as they move digging line means that person isn't producing line when they're packing Dolmars or jugs.

So the fuel gets spread out over several people in the SIGGs.

===========

The only time that these bottles would work for you fallers would be when you 'know' you have a two tank job. Then you pack three in the ratio described.
But we all know how that works. 
There probably hasn't ever been a two tank job in human history that was described beforehand as a two tank job.


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 11, 2011)

*Nargear*

Chainsaw Wildland Firefighter Smokejumper Nargear

Just to critique

============

I was unable to find a saw pack at the NARGEAR web site:

FIREFIGHTER - NARGEAR


----------



## farmboy53 (Jan 13, 2014)

In my Alice pack I sewed a strap with buckle to hold the head against the side of the pack. I put the bar cover on which sticks straight up. I still have room inside for Bar oil, gas, wrench, wedges, hammer, bar sharpen jig. The outside pockets have room for lunch and water.

The picture above is a typical Alice pack and frame which goes for about $50. or less.


----------

